# Lake Ovid Crappie Slam



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Well, here is the "Official" beginning of the "Ovid Crappie Slam Outing" thread....
Interest has been expressed in an afternoon/evening/night outing at Lake Ovid, to target the cagey Crappie (as well as some nocturnal gills). Depending on weather, we could probably go anytime between Feb 9 and March 9. I would suggest meeting at about 3pm, to get on the ice and fishing before 4pm. I will plan to fish till about 10 or so. I have a lantern and this time, the hot dogs, buns and fixings are on me! I do not have a portable grill, though. Anyone else got lanterns?
If you are interested, please suggest dates and make any other suggestions about time, logistics, etc., as well. Whale, DaYoop, CraigM, I'll assume you are interested, but still let me know your ideas. I'll put another post on the ice fishing forum, just to be sure we get everyone who is interested.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I have one of those Mr. Heater/cooker things that we could use to cook with as well as use it for a heater. I also have a lantern and a portable shanty with room for one more (you bring your own seat). I have not targeted crappie before, so rigging suggestions would be appreciated. Since this looks to be a weekend afternoon/evening thing, my schedule is allot more flexible.

The only date I can't make (at this time) is Feb. 16th. Going to the Joe for the MSU/UM hockey game.


----------



## nuts (Jan 3, 2002)

I will definetly be there if at all possible. I will clean up the ol' grill and throw it in again. I also have a portable shanty that I can bring along. I seen an interesting thread about fishing with a submerged light for nighttime crappies. I have one of these lights that i use for trout fishing in the summer, I will bring it along and we can test it out to see how it works for the Lake Ovid crappies. 

Tight Lines

Nuts


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

I just have to find out where this lake is.
I have a lantern, Shanty, Grill, etc.
Once it is finalized I will not have a problem bringing this stuff.


----------



## nuts (Jan 3, 2002)

Otis

take 127 north (about 15-20 miles nort of lansing) you will take the price road exit. when you come to the stop sign off the exit turn right(east). Stay on price road for about 5-8 miles, when you get to the first stop sign go straight through. you will see the lake on your left hand side of the road, park entrance is just past the bridge on the left side of the road cant miss it. We will probably be parking at the boat ramp again this time. to get there just fallow the signs around the lake( about 4-5 miles). 

Did i miss anything guys
 

hope you can make it........

Hey dave, has a date been set yet? what day of the week?

Tight Lines

Nuts


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Nuts:
No date yet....as far as directions, I think you got it. Only addition is to note that the Price Road exit also has a Sleepy Hollow State Park sign, and Lake Ovid is in Sleepy Hollow.
Let me start with date suggestions. How about the 16th? Long range weather forecast looks real "iffy" for ice any time before then. Unfortunately, I also am remodeling our kitchen, so one of these weekends, I may be tied up. Don't know which one yet, but will post as soon as I know. 
Any other ideas, guys?


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Please not the 16th., as I stated in my eailier post, I will unavailable. But if that's the date, than I'm SOL again.


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

As far as I know I can make it except for the 9th or 10th, and chances are the ice won't be ready by then anyway. What about the 15th? 

Looking forward to it already


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Heh, the ninth or the twenty-third works for me to allow CraigM a shot to come. Fairly flexible scgedule myself, though i do work in Saginaw until 3:00pm Mon. thru Fri. 

9th ?, 23rd. ? Let me know too whats up. I'm really game to attack some Crappies in the Dark !

I've got a couple lanterns, an extra if someone needs it, LP.


Whale


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

i'm still invited ? well then h#ll yes i'm there!!!!!!!


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

Thanks for the directions. I should not have a problem finding it. Anytime in the Feb 9th to March 9 range is ok with me. I can wait have not been ice fishing in 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2002)

Can I come??????


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

NO!!!!! you have been a bad little nut now go to your room!!!!!


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Craig!!!!!!!!!! Sorry for the scare...I forgot your post. Looks like Saturday, February 23 will work, based on the posts we have so far. 
IFN: Doggone right you can come! I'd take it personal if you didn't want to. Just ignore Treehunter...he gets a bit crotchity at times (LOL!)
Treehunter; Seriously...glad we can count on you being there.
Splitshot: I know the general area you are talking about. Hope you can come, and I would be glad to get a PM, check my memory with your directions, just in case you can't make it.
How does meeting at 3pm sound on the 23rd? Maybe a different meeting point, but we can decide that later.
Dave


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Davew731, Count me in. I'll have to check with the wife first. but I'm sure it will be a GO. Hey I think your fish started to multiply!!!!


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Is there room for another there? sounds like it could be some fun.


chad1


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

the more the merrier--I've marked the calendar!!!


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Thanks Dave,

You don't know how bad I need this (providing we have safe ice). The wife thinks that male PMS is hitting me hard and she knows I need a fix... What me? Male PMS? No.......


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

GREAT IDEA SPLITSHOT won't make it tonite on short notice but lets try for next thursday


----------



## nuts (Jan 3, 2002)

The 23rd sounds good to me.......hopefully the ice will cooperate with us also.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Hey guys, is there room for one more??? What time???


tubejig


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

tube jig WELCOME to the site HEL< YES !!!! 3:00 pm at the boat ramp channel 1 on the RADIO hope to see you there


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

spilt shot i'll be just of the ramp to the left in the cove after it gets dark stop by, say hi


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

Good Luck Guys,,,,, can't make this one!!!


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

Was planning on a trip to Houghton Lake this weekend. Ovid might be more fun. I've been out there twice early this season. No fish. Didn't see many at all. Sounds like they may have started late. 3:00 Saturday. I live in Holt. This is much closer than Houghton Lake. Was going north, as I didn't think the ice would be safe down here. It was 47 today. Will the ice be there?


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

hey is someone willing to do the ice check again this time? with rain in the forcast and all...........


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm a natural at 265 pounds or so. But I don't swim or float to well.


----------



## Jayrod (Feb 11, 2002)

Man...It sounds like you guys are going to have a blast. I can't imagine fishing through a hole in the ice( My cast isn't that accurate)... My idea of Crappie fishin' is pulling up to a bridge on West Point Lake (you know"way down yonder on the Chattahoochee)and dropping 4 or 5 lines while sweat drips off your nose because it is still 88 degrees at Midnight.

I wonder if I could catch an Airtran flight 

Good luck y'all I expect a report.
Thanks

Here's the most recent crappie report for down here LOL!
www.highlandmarina.com

*The water temp is back up and the fishing is great!! Fish blowdowns and structure in 2-8' of water up Yellow Jacket Creek, Stroud Creek, or any other that you can find clear water. If you find water in the lower 50's troll creek channels.*


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Kevin (DaYoop) et al:
Because we have folks coming from out of town, I agree with checking the ice. I can do it Friday around noon, and then have results posted by 2pm. I figure that is the best timing to be able to measure what effect the weather has had while giving people some notice, if there is a problem. If anyone wants to check before then, feel free. Hopefully, the rain won't be too heavy because if it is not, I am optimistic about the ice holding out. I was out there both Sunday and Monday afternoon..... had 5-6" of good ice in most places. There was even a quad 4 running around (that wasn't you, was it Whale??). Some of the north shorelines may be bad, but that won't impact on our outing, as long as we meet at the boat launch and go out from there. Anyway, I will check on Friday and post results, regardless of weather between now and then. 
Oh, by the way....I was targeting gills when I was out and caught a bunch!!! . Had to sort, to bring home dinner, but the action was pretty constant, once I located fish. Also refined a technique I call "sink bobbering"...be glad to explain if anyone is interested.
Plan on meeting in the parking lot where they keep the floating docks, which is beside the concession stand (same place we met before) on Saturday at 3pm. I have a couple packages of dogs and buns, if someone can bring a grill.....
If anyone wants to contact me directly, please EMAIL me...... for some reason I can't respond to PM's from my home computer. I've asked Steve to look into it for me.


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Hey guy's
does'nt look like I'm going to make it this time. But I'll be down the 9-10th for the fishing show at the Lansing center. I'm sure the ice will be bad by then but if not I'd like to try to do some last ice fishing. Let me know.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Remember what I said earlier about "hopefully the rain won't be too heavy...?". Well, obviously it was   !!! 
I know of two guys who tried to get on the lake today, but couldn't, because the shoreline wasn't safe. The weather forecast doesn't look like it is going to get cold enough to make more ice between now and Saturday. On Saturday, the forecast is for above-freezing and possible rain. What this would mean is that the ice will do nothing but stay the same or get worse, between now and 3pm on Saturday. Because of all this, I don't see any purpose in waiting till tomorrow to post a report.
Bottom line, IMHO: I think we need to call this one off  . At least, I cannot in good consience recommend that anyone make a special trip to fish here on Saturday. I'd hate to see a wasted trip, or worse, someone taking a chance on ice that isn't safe.
Any other thoughts?


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

I wish I could invite all of you out here to go halibut and salmon fishing. Better luck next time. Nate


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

bummer ....... i think, I have to agree with you


----------



## flannelfish (May 14, 2000)

ditto, checked the lake out today. lots of open water aong the shore. I wouldn't venture out. oh well,got the MUCC show in Novi this weekend and the fly show in Southfield next weekend.


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

Back to plan "A." Drive up Saturday Morning. Higgins Lake perch in AM, Houghton Lake Bluegil/Walleye in PM.


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

What a bummer. I guess better safe than sorry.


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

Just  I was looking forward to it.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

That sucks. However, with the temps to be expected this week, I'm betting we have fishable ice by next Sat. 

Any takers ? March 2nd. Crappie slam ?

Whale


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

Ok Whale, I'll take that bet! 

Wheeeel see how it all turns out, ice and scheduling. But I'm with you, it just "cain't" be over yet! It just "cain't"


----------



## nuts (Jan 3, 2002)

I wasnt going to be able to make it this time anyhow guys. Someone decided that I would have to work tonight. Think its over? Or will there be more ice fishing yet this year?

Tight Lines

Nuts


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

i'll bet the whale is right on the money this time!!!!! i'll be there on the 2nd


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Hey, March 2 sounds great!!!!
Tell you what....howzabout if you guys all meet at my place and help me install my new kitchen cabinets???? Should only take about 8 hours........THEN I can fish with you after that...
Anyone....? 
Someone....? 
Please.........? I'll buy bait and beer for everyone.... 
Seriously: I've planned to put in cabinets this weekend for a while, so I can't make it. Hope the ice comes back. Be sure to post results, so I can get a crack at em next week!
Dave


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

I'll have to pass as well. Looks like my ice fishing is done for the year


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Dave sorry I cant help on the cabinets, even though it is part of my proffesion. It's kind of a miliage thing. Pray for some cold weather , because i'll be down the weekend of the 9-10 if ya want to do some fishing.


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

Is anyone hoping the 3/2/02 Crappie Slam is still on, or did it pretty much die out?

Any ice reports anyone?


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

I know this is after the fact but I personally wouldn't trust any ice anywhere near here. I just drove back from Port Huron and every pond on the side of 69 had open water. I think the Ice Fishn season is over............


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I'm afraid I am "out of the loop" as well....next two weekends are set aside for kitchen remodeling. At this point, I am hoping to keep in touch with everyone on the warm water and/or cold water forums.....anyone want to consider a float trip on the Grand River for smallmouth, later this year?


----------

